# Plant photo Not aquatic



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I thought I killed all orchids even this one. I gave up on it and let it turn drown. Then I started watering it again and it came back. This is the first bloom. I love this plant. 

I used my Pentax with my OLD manual 50mm lens with a macro filter on it.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Wow beautiful plant and pic!


----------

